# Same Bike - 14 Years Later



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

About 16 years ago shortly after my 16th birthday I purchased my first real mountain bike, a 1996 Gary Fisher Tassajarra. I rode the bike pretty much every chance I got over the next three years, putting around 600 miles on it by the time I was 19. We rode the trails all over southern NY. My buddy even persuaded me to do my first ever race in the spring of 1998.

By summer 1999, the first summer after my freshman year of college, I was working like crazy and hardly had time to ride anymore. Later that summer I rode my first sportbike (a 1996 Kawasaki Ninja 250) and I was hooked. A few months later I purchased my first sportbike (a 1995 Suzuki RF600R) and sadly the Fisher was relegated to the back of the garage. Over the next 11 years I moved two times (to Rochester, NY and now to Houston, TX) and put maybe 20 miles total on the Fisher. All just tooling around neighborhoods with my wife. I was spending my time riding and racing motorcycles and didn't give bicycling a second thought.

Then, shortly before Thanksgiving in 2010 my neighbor called and wanted to know if I wanted to go trail riding. Well, a short 5 mile ride on some local trails later and I was hooked again. Later that week I went out and bought a shiny new full suspension KHS. I decided it wasn't worth it to get the Fisher back up and running, besides I needed some new technology right?  After about 9 months of tooling around on that heavy beast of a bike I decided to take the Fisher out of storage and get her on the trails again.

Well the Manitou shocks had seized and both derailleurs were somehow broken while in storage. So I did a very cheap 1x7 build with a rigid front fork, period correct Smokes and Darts, some new brake pads and some bootleg components. Once done, I hit the trails and I haven't looked back since, racking up a few hundred miles on the Fisher over the past 5 months and have loved every minute of it. I even entered into the first TMBRA race at Warda this past weekend and took 27th out of 52 in my class (Cat 3: 30 - 39). I plan on racing it in at least two more of the spring race series (Coldspring & Rocky Hill). While I can credit the KHS with helping me get back into the sport, it's going on to a new home with my good buddy.

I have a few more upgrades planned for the Fisher to bring her up to some level of moderness: new wheels, brakes, derailleur and handlebars. Once those are done, I imagine I'll be riding the Fisher for a long time to come!

I wanted to share the story (and photos) with my fellow MTBR folks as this site has really has reestablish my love for cycling and has really helped build and strengthen some great friendships. I hope you enjoy...

First race ever, Spring 1998 at Chenango Valley State Park in NY.









Race last weekend at Bluff Creek Ranch in Warda, TX.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

cool story and thanks for sharing and good luck with the racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

Cool Story!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I love my '96 Trek Singletrack, fully rigid and decked out with Dart/Smoke tires. Maybe even the same frame as your Fisher. That said, I absolutely love my FS, so my Trek is getting less love these days. Although, she did get her wheel bearings repacked on the kitchen table this winter.

Your post has me inspired to see if I can dig out some golden oldie photographs--predigital! I can see a lot of future in a before/after thread.


----------



## JeanBaptiseClamence (Feb 16, 2012)

*1980s Cannondale*

I just started getting back into mountain biking and I'm rolling on a 1980s Cannondale, Made in USA, no suspension :yikes::yikes:


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

I have my sick bike from 16 years ago, those bio pace rings are great!


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Wow.. That rocks!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, still looks in great shape. 

Seeing this thread made me decide to keep my current Kona and just save a little longer for my new bike.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's awesome, cool story, nice bike and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Loving the pictures!


----------



## Ice2fire (May 14, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Love it!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

That's awesome that you still own and ride your first mountain bike. I sold mine not too long ago and regret it.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. 

On some levels I'm bummed that I didn't keep up with bicycling in my 20s, but then again if I did I might have wound up selling the Fisher for something new and shiny. 

I'm just happy to be riding bicycles again and to have rekindled that passion from years past... and to have the Fisher a part of it again.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Great post for passion!

glad to hear you re-discovered mtn biking!


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Great story. Thanks for sharing. Glad to see that bike still getting some action...


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Great thread and awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

Excellent story. I have a 1997 Schwinn Homegrown FS that I rode on and off while I was going to school to get an engineering degree. In 2010 I divorced and found a beautiful woman. We bought her a nice TREK SKYE SL disc and rode on the streets to get her used to the bike. I asked her if she'd like to try the trails and she couldn't wait. After that time, we went every weekend until we couldn't ride the trails any longer (winter). Needless to say I've replaced all of my cables, housings, wheels, and added a front disc to my HG so she will be getting a lot of action this year. I am also getting a TREK SUPERFLY 29er so I can bounce between the two to keep it interesting. 

Thanks for the great story. I would hate to get rid of the HG, especially since I wouldn't get much for it. I'd much rather keep it since it has some sentimental value. 
Have fun on the "fisher"!!!!


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

good story! I have 1992 KHS rigid MTB with 21 LX gears, and smoke, dart tires on it! (also zoom bar!)...
even 20 years later i still ride it! (of course changed the tires!)..
now riding with it 29er too...big different! also getting old!


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

And who says you have to have the latest greatest to have fun! Awesome. You got your money's worth and more out of that bike. I need to live by your example and stop spending so darn much money


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

Great story. I'm taking my '94 Jamis Ukiah to the LBS next week to have it freshened up so that my college-age son can use it. While it's a great non-suspension bike, I really wanted something more modern to get back into a fitness routine now that I'm in my mid-50's.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Very cool! My poor bike of near same vintage finally gave up the ghost just a short bit ago. It was sad.


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

Cold enough for you at Warda? I thought I had lost my toes; it was 31° when the SS2/3 race started. Can't wait for RHR myself.
I've only had my bike since 2003 (it's a 99). Similarly, a friend getting a 'new' leftover-parts bike last year reignited my riding after a 5 year stall.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Dr JRod said:


> Cold enough for you at Warda? I thought I had lost my toes; it was 31° when the SS2/3 race started. Can't wait for RHR myself. I've only had my bike since 2003 (it's a 99). Similarly, a friend getting a 'new' leftover-parts bike last year reignited my riding after a 5 year stall.


I've never ridden RHR on this bike, though I imagine it will be similar to BCR. I generally ride the trails around Houston: Double Lakes, Cypresswood, Terry Hershey, etc...

My buddy who star called me up that NOvember day has been riding as (or more) than me and has lost around 40lbs. We both did over 3,500 miles last year and have set a goal for 5k this year. It's amazing how quickly the fire gets rekindled. Glad to hear you're back into the sport as well.

Yeah it sure was cold out at BCR. A guy at the starting line told us it was 39* at the start of our race. I'd certainly believe it too as it started sleeting on us about 1/3 of the way through... but I still had a blast.

Unfortunately my shifter (a POS Suntour) broke on me about the time we made the loop around the pond and hit the single track... consequently I was stuck in one gear the rest of way so I could have joined you in the SS category.  As you can see I have a rather large 42 tooth sprocket which made it pretty rough.

I had to standup and grind the climb up the fire road because I didn't have enough gearing... my quads were on fire when I got to the top. 

Hope to see you out at RHR in May.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

rad. I destroy bikes before any one can last that long.


----------



## james-42 (Jan 19, 2012)

Steel bikes last a long time, too bad the parts don't.

I've had a lot of parts and many forks on this old bike (1995 StumpJumper - see my profile pic) but I think when the current fork goes, it will be time for a new bike. Just not much out there with cantilever studs these days. But when that time comes, I'd love to turn it into an urban/commuter/family bike if I can find a rigid fork for it. I've had it too long to ever let it go.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am riding a '96 GF Mamba I got for nothing from my bro. I have upgraded some parts and converted it to a 1x7. Should get my rigid fork late this coming week. Can't wait.
I really dig the older cro-mo bikes.
And James-42, are you planning on keeping cantis? My ride had cantis and I changed to V-brakes with no hassles, and I got a really good deal on a rigid fork. Let me know if you want the info.


----------



## james-42 (Jan 19, 2012)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> James-42, are you planning on keeping cantis? My ride had cantis and I changed to V-brakes with no hassles, and I got a really good deal on a rigid fork. Let me know if you want the info.


Yes, my XT cantis have enough power and the modulation is excellent. And my frame has a funky cable guide for the rear bake so I would have to braze on a cable stop if I wanted to switch to V-brakes.

I have the original rigid fork, but I bent the canti boss in a crash a while back. I'm not sure if it is repairable or even cost effective to have it repaired. If not, then I'll have to look for a suspension corrected rigid replacement.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Great story and congrats on getting back on the bike! I was really surprised to see the pic of you at CVSP - that's my original stomping ground! I live about an hour away from there now, but my friends and I ride there often, especially during hunting season. Good stuff!


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

petey15 said:


> Great story and congrats on getting back on the bike! I was really surprised to see the pic of you at CVSP - that's my original stomping ground! I live about an hour away from there now, but my friends and I ride there often, especially during hunting season. Good stuff!


That's awesome Petey, small world huh? I grew up in Endwell, just outside of Binghamton. My friends and I used to ride all over Endwell and Endicott. I love it up there. Left Endwell back in 2000 and moved to Rochester for my last two years of college. Been here outside of Houston since summer 2002. I sure do miss the elevation changes and scenery up there...


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> I am riding a '96 GF Mamba I got for nothing from my bro. I have upgraded some parts and converted it to a 1x7. Should get my rigid fork late this coming week. Can't wait.
> I really dig the older cro-mo bikes.
> And James-42, are you planning on keeping cantis? My ride had cantis and I changed to V-brakes with no hassles, and I got a really good deal on a rigid fork. Let me know if you want the info.


You're gonna love the 1x7 rigid set up. It lightens up the bike quite a bit and the pedaling efficiency is awesome.

James, if you're looking to upgrade your brakes at all, there are loads of great options out there. I'm planning on upgrading to the Paul Comp Neo Retro cantilevers. I'm already using his Chain Guide and it's awesome.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

CBRsteve said:


> First race ever, Spring 1998 at Chenango Valley State Park in NY.


Interesting story. Coincidentally, I was also at that race, and also still have the bike I rode "back in the day."

Chenango was part of the "New York State Series" they used to run in the 90's (before Lance Armstrong and his TdF successes converted th.e US public's emphasis to road bikes in the 00's, and mountain bike racing faded a bit) My ride at the time was a custom Ted Wojcik steel hardtail.

As the trend moved to dual suspension and disc brakes, I jumped on the bandwagon with a Santa Cruz Superlight - but kept the Wojcik and converted it to a single speed. Ted Wojcik removed the dropouts for me and welded on track mounts. Of the original parts, all that remains today is the XTR V-brake on the rear. I still ride the bike, but even less nowadays as the trend to bigger hoops has taken hold, particularly with singlespeeds. I raced it at the Singlespeedapolooza in Newburgh 2 years ago, and it was one of a very few old school 26'ers in the field. Once you ride a 29'er SS, the whole idea of a 26'er SS just seems horribly inadequate and inefficient. That was close to the last ride and certainly the last race on this steed.

Now my regular bikes are a 650b trailbike and a 650b hardtail. The 26'er SS is gathering dust in the basement. Your story has inspired me to take it out of mothballs and give it a spin this spring.


----------



## andyb_aka_shredward (Feb 14, 2010)

This story has inspired me. I still have and ride my 2003 Gary Fisher Tassajara, which was my first mountain bike I got after deciding I wanted to more seriously get into riding. I rode that sucker hard for six years until I finally had the money to get my fancy schmancy Blur LT2 in '10. I use the Blur for trail these days, but I still love riding my Fisher, which I've converted to my city bike (complete with slick tires). I'll also ride over the Golden Gate bridge and take it up into the gorgeous Marin Headlands (the ride I do is a combo of road and fireroad). I've done various upgrades through the years: new XT wheels, Avid v-brakes and those crazy XT brake lever/shifter combos, and then XTR derailleur (rapid rise), dues XC cranks and Race Face carbon bar that were cast off parts my buddy had laying around. 

BUT now, thanks this article, I want to try and reclaim my actual FIRST mountain bike: a 1995 Rockhopper (no suspension fork), which I'm almost positive a friend of mine still has. It actually never touched dirt until about 2001 or '02 when a buddy got into mountain biking and invited me to go out with him (I puked about a quarter mile into the ride, but was hooked. He's since quit, I'm more rabid than ever). After I got my Fisher, the Rockhopper was passed on my brother when my buddy and I convinced him to start riding with us. Yeah, I gotta get that bike back!


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

^^awesome Andy... go get that sucker and get rolling again!


----------



## Pact.Kev (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a great story! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

cool, i have the same story but different. a '92 Mongoose Alta got me into in the game, purchased before i knew mtn biking was a thing. but it was too big and used that excuse to justify upgrading to a '95 GT Karakoram. i was riding as much as i could, right up until i bought my second motorcycle in 1998 and started sport touring. that lead to my third motorcycle and adventure touring. i covered 45 states, most of Canada, Mexico and Central America on those bikes. loved every minute.

nine years later, i found myself in a gym riding a spin bike and suddenly recalled those happy memories... Bluff Point State Park (CT) on the Mongoose... Gungywamp (CT) and Dogwood Trails (VA) on the GT. i suddenly felt very silly riding a 'bike' that goes nowhere when i had a pair of actual vehicles in my living room.

now instead of a garage full of motorbikes, i'm down to one moto with a garage full of bicycles. the Mongoose is today much as it was then. for now, it sits in Atlanta at my sisters house for my occasional visit and my nephew's use. the GT is with me, born again, with only the frame, bottom bracket, crankarms and seatpost clamp remaining from 95 (and SPDs form 96). all else is new and improved, including the paint. those bikes still make me smile.










funny, it too rocks the period-correct Smoke/Dart combo!


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

andyb_aka_shredward said:


> This story has inspired me. I still have and ride my 2003 Gary Fisher Tassajara, which was my first mountain bike I got after deciding I wanted to more seriously get into riding. I rode that sucker hard for six years until I finally had the money to get my fancy schmancy Blur LT2 in '10. I use the Blur for trail these days, but I still love riding my Fisher, which I've converted to my city bike (complete with slick tires). I'll also ride over the Golden Gate bridge and take it up into the gorgeous Marin Headlands (the ride I do is a combo of road and fireroad). I've done various upgrades through the years: new XT wheels, Avid v-brakes and those crazy XT brake lever/shifter combos, and then XTR derailleur (rapid rise), dues XC cranks and Race Face carbon bar that were cast off parts my buddy had laying around.
> 
> BUT now, thanks this article, I want to try and reclaim my actual FIRST mountain bike: a 1995 Rockhopper (no suspension fork), which I'm almost positive a friend of mine still has. It actually never touched dirt until about 2001 or '02 when a buddy got into mountain biking and invited me to go out with him (I puked about a quarter mile into the ride, but was hooked. He's since quit, I'm more rabid than ever). After I got my Fisher, the Rockhopper was passed on my brother when my buddy and I convinced him to start riding with us. Yeah, I gotta get that bike back!


what color is your rockhopper? i'm thinking mine is a 95 too (although i bought it in 94 at pac bikes in berkeley, ca). it was cro-mo, "wine burgandy metallic" with yellow/gold lettering and alivio kit, rigid fork. i rebuilt it w/ LX kit back in 02 (put a riser bar on it, v-brakes, etc). i remember at the time, my buddy had the rockhopper A1 comp, al frame, and he put yellow judy SLs on it (ooOooOO). man, those were some good times.

my 09 Blur LT gets most of my riding these days, but i still keep my rockhopper.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

My 13 year old HT.

1999 Kona Explosif frame. 853 steel. Fork is a 2007 Manitou Black (third fork). 9sp XT with an LX crank. On its third wheelset. Sees equal saddle time along with my 2008 Superlight. I've owned 9 bikes over the last 20 years and the Explosif is my favorite. I'll never sell it.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

How about a little more vintage Tassajara love?

1996 Tass; updated with Fox F100 (80 mm mod, still a bit much), Eccentric Eno SS conversion, and various other bits. No good shots of it by its self but here's one from a couple years ago of it moving:


----------



## kerpyw (Feb 20, 2012)

*came full circle*

Its kind of funny how things can come full circle. when i was a kid i was really into BMX bikes I pretty much spent all my money on them. The last two that i parted with were my 1981 Mongoose Supergoose and my 1979 PK Ripper. I wish I had kept those bikes to pass to my kids but I sold them for food or rent or something. I did manage to build them some really cool bikes when they were younger ut they have never really been into cycling. I didn't ride much during college and in fact didn't own another bike until the late 80's. I really wanted a trail bike to ride to work and go into the hills if I wanted. I was bashed by my buddies forever it seemed for buying Asian POS" bike named Giant. A new bike shop had opened near where I was working at the time and they were selling this new brand of asian bikes. They looked right, seemd solid and had really good components at a really good price so I bought one. The model I bought was mid-level entry called "Pacific" and was an awesome bright yellow. I rode that thing everywhere and it held up great. Eventually my buddies came around and admitted that I had gotten a pretty damn good bike for the money, even if it came from some unheard of company named Giant. Here I am 25 years later getting back into riding because I want the benefits and enjoyment of healthy outdoor activity. Nothing has changed with my lifelong friends though, still giving me shyte for not buying the big name. I just bought a bike off the net and they are all over me because the name isnt something they see in their LBS. I guess time will tell if it is any good but it seems like a pretty good bike to me and has better components than what I saw when I went shopping at the bike shops around town. There are a couple things that I will change (stem, bars, pedals) to fit me but otherwise I guess time will tell if I got a POS or a good deal. I really loved that Giant Pacific so I guess Im hopeful. So I guess I am wondering if I am the only person that takes these "leaps of faith" or are the effects of global capitalism evening the marketplace. Do you have to buy a "name" to get quality or do you just have to look for it? I bought a Giant back before they cleaned Schwinn's clock because it was a better deal and ultimately a better bike. Are the current big names going to have to come down from the mountain top a bit to keep from being knocked down by the up and comers, or will people always blindly pay a premium for a particular label affixed to their frame?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I was one of those that had to have the "In Bike", loved them all, from KHS to Kona, Gt to Dean ect, ect.
After not riding for years, and ALOT of change in the Industry, I bought my used 1998 Airborne Ti
bike, and I haven't looked back. I don't need 29er wheels, full squish, gobs of travel or disk brakes.
I also refuse to pay as much for a new bike as for a low mileage car. Nothing, and I feel nothing, rides
like an old bike, or at least mine, quick and agile, and if I have to have a big wheel or disc brakes to ride a trail, then I am doing something wrong on my part, not the bike. Not knocking those who have the new stuff, I just don't need it. And as far as "Big name label", not my thing ether, as most of the
brands I rode in the past were new and just starting out when I started riding.


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

My first bike, a 95 Trek 930. I probably shouldn't be in this thread because, technically, I'm not still riding it, but it was reincarnated and has kept on tickin' for another family member.


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

andyb_aka_shredward said:


> This story has inspired me. I still have and ride my 2003 Gary Fisher Tassajara, which was my first mountain bike I got after deciding I wanted to more seriously get into riding. I rode that sucker hard for six years until I finally had the money to get my fancy schmancy Blur LT2 in '10. I use the Blur for trail these days, but I still love riding my Fisher,


My first ever real mountain bike was a 2002 GF Tassajara. And, no my main ride is a 05 Blur LT that I have completely upgraded with the latest and greatest. I read your story about the Tassajara and back when I owned it I had an extra set of wheels with road tires. I gave that bike to my bro his still rides it when he is not doing the roadie/tri thing. That was a sweet bike.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

Great story! :thumbsup: Brings back memories of my first decent mountain bike, a 1989 Specialized HardRock, bought new for $279 (those were the days!). It actually had a real crankset with detachable chainrings, not the cheap one piece cranks like my new Trek Wahoo Disc 29, which I paid exactly $300 more for than the HardRock.

Back then I didn't know about proper mtb sizing, so I sized it like a road bike and bought a 19" frame, even though I'm only a 5' 4" female. I rode the you-know-what out of that thing! It took me up and down the steep fire roads of Mt. Tamalpais, the singletrack of the Auburn Clementine, Fuel Break, Culvert, Confluence, and other trails in that area that are part of the mtb trail system up there. It took me out and back on Salmon Falls, up and down Flagstaff Hill, Sweetwater, and up and down some sweet singletrack in the real mountains at high altitude. It even took me airborne off some dirt jumps near the paved bike trail in my area.

I climbed every hill I could with that bike, including the 31.5% grade 22nd Street in San Francisco. The friend who drove me down there bet me $10 that I couldn't climb it. He lost. 

It was fully rigid most of that time. I bought some Control Stix bar ends. These were the old-school bar ends that fit inside the handlebar instead of clamping to the outside of the bar. Eventually I bought a Girvin Flexstem for it, which helped on the bumpy stuff.

The stock saddle was actually comfortable on that bike, so I never felt the need to change it. Since I also used the bike for around town use, I installed a Blackburn Mtn Rack and a kickstand. Yes, I did real mtb rides with those items on the bike. 

The only change I did to the gearing was to replace the Biopace chainrings with round ones, and the 28t small chainring with a 24t.

Back then I was really into watching Juli Furtado and John Tomac race cross country on ESPN in the Grundig World Cup (damn I wish I still had the tapes of those races!), so I ordered a "John Tomac" sticker and put it on the top tube near the seat tube.

After years of hard riding, the frame cracked where the seatstay meets the rear dropout. The frame was replaced for free under warranty, so I got a smaller 18" frame.

Unfortunately, I quit riding hard and only tooled around town. The pounds just piled on, and I gained almost 100 lbs in 15 years. I was still riding a bike, but not hard enough to burn off all the junk I was eating. I ended up selling that bike, my nice fast 1992 Rockhopper Expert that I raced on in 1993, and my road bike.

I rode recumbents for a few years before waking up and getting back into hard cycling and climbing in May 2010. I sold the recumbent, got a road bike, a used rigid Rockhopper with 26 x 1.95 Specialized Hemispheres, and many other bikes that are set up for steep hill climbing.

I have lost 71 pounds so far from hill climbing. Mountain biking is making my belly look smaller too. I hope to lose 20 more pounds by summer.

Here is a picture my friend took with his cell phone of my dear old HardRock, which as you see has been changed a bit by its new owner, who hardly ever rides.  The old Mtn Rack is still there, but the saddle has been swapped out and the bar ends raised to almost vertical.


Specialized Hardrock by freighttraininguphill, on Flickr


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Great story! :thumbsup: Brings back memories of my first decent mountain bike, a 1989 Specialized HardRock, bought new for $279 (those were the days!). It actually had a real crankset with detachable chainrings, not the cheap one piece cranks like my new Trek Wahoo Disc 29, which I paid exactly $300 more for than the HardRock.
> 
> Back then I didn't know about proper mtb sizing, so I sized it like a road bike and bought a 19" frame, even though I'm only a 5' 4" female. I rode the you-know-what out of that thing! It took me up and down the steep fire roads of Mt. Tamalpais, the singletrack of the Auburn Clementine, Fuel Break, Culvert, Confluence, and other trails in that area that are part of the mtb trail system up there. It took me out and back on Salmon Falls, up and down Flagstaff Hill, Sweetwater, and up and down some sweet singletrack in the real mountains at high altitude. It even took me airborne off some dirt jumps near the paved bike trail in my area.
> 
> ...


Wow! Kudos to you! It's funny that you were able to put the MTB thing down given that you liked it so much? Did you find you were having a hard time finding people to go riding with? Anyhow, it's great that you are back in and it's getting you into shape. I'm sure you feel great and I know with patience and time you'll get to where you want to be. 
Nice to see a story like yours!


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

dhosinski said:


> Wow! Kudos to you! It's funny that you were able to put the MTB thing down given that you liked it so much? Did you find you were having a hard time finding people to go riding with? Anyhow, it's great that you are back in and it's getting you into shape. I'm sure you feel great and I know with patience and time you'll get to where you want to be.
> Nice to see a story like yours!


Thank you.  I think I got burned out on training for racing and I over-reacted and quit riding seriously. Now I am older and wiser and I realize that I don't have to race to enjoy mountain biking.

I only raced for one season in 1993. I did well in Beginner class, but when I upgraded to Sport it quit being fun. That's when reality really hit home and I found out I wasn't as strong of a climber as others had told me I was.


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

freighttrainuphill said:


> Thank you.  I think I got burned out on training for racing and I over-reacted and quit riding seriously. Now I am older and wiser and I realize that I don't have to race to enjoy mountain biking.
> 
> I only raced for one season in 1993. I did well in Beginner class, but when I upgraded to Sport it quit being fun. That's when reality really hit home and I found out I wasn't as strong of a climber as others had told me I was.


I don't ride competitively, and there's nothing better than having someone else to ride with. I know what you mean about getting to a level where a sport just isn't fun anymore. I played hardball growing up and about 4 years after I got out of school, I thought maybe it would be fun to try it again. Well, I found an 'A' Senior league. I played about 5 nights per week and some double headers, plus I was working full time. It wasn't fun.

I agree, getting older and wiser definitely helped me realize that I don't need to compete so hard, just enjoy the things I like most.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

dhosinski said:


> I don't ride competitively, and there's nothing better than having someone else to ride with. I know what you mean about getting to a level where a sport just isn't fun anymore. I played hardball growing up and about 4 years after I got out of school, I thought maybe it would be fun to try it again. Well, I found an 'A' Senior league. I played about 5 nights per week and some double headers, plus I was working full time. It wasn't fun.
> 
> I agree, getting older and wiser definitely helped me realize that I don't need to compete so hard, just enjoy the things I like most.


I do have a blast when I ride with others!  Last Saturday I did my first group ride, and it was great fun, especially when the road turned upwards and I was able to have more fun pushing hard on the climb. There's a ride video of the climbs and descents in the post I embedded the link to. 

The thing I like about a solo ride is the complete freedom to go wherever you want, and do whatever you want, whenever you want, however you want.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

That is an awesome story! I find that my passion for cycling is much higher when I ride for the pure fun of the sport and not as competition. For others it's just the opposite. Congratulations on finding your passion again.:thumbsup:


----------



## boulderjordan (Feb 23, 2012)

This is how mountain biking should be! Not about how technically advanced or new the bike is, just how much fun you can have on it!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Great stuff. Brings back fond memories of my 1996 GF Paragon. Thanks for the great thread.


----------



## D-REW (Feb 21, 2012)

sick story man! that's crazy how great it still rides


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

boulderjordan said:


> This is how mountain biking should be! Not about how technically advanced or new the bike is, just how much fun you can have on it!


One thing to keep in mind is, if it weren't for those older designs there would be no "lessons learned," and the newer designs wouldn't be where they are today.


----------



## red94yj (Sep 5, 2011)

Gotta love steel hardtails....Miss my old ParkPre!


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

red94yj said:


> Gotta love steel hardtails....Miss my old ParkPre!


It's funny how the market has gone back and forth with whether or not they like steel? 
First it was bad because the frame flexed, then it was good because the chainstays flexed. Aluminum was thought to be much better, but then it was too stiff, the frames were cracking. Now with all of the data they have they can finally do something with just about any metal technology they want to.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

red94yj said:


> Gotta love steel hardtails....Miss my old ParkPre!


Yeah, I'm a big fan of steel. My next bike is going to be a steel framed 29er. Though unfortunately that is going to have to wait a bit longer... blew the clutch in my car this week! :madman:

Thanks for all the comments everyone. If I'd have known the thread was going to be this popular, I'd have spent a little more time to improve the quality and content of the original post.


----------



## deanimate (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice story


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

Last year a very popular MTBmAgazine had an article about 'how often your bikes/components need to be replaced...' They said (as I remember) that your seat and a couple other things could last a couple years, but just about every component including the frame, were tagged as replace every 6months to 1 year!!!??? (Please don't respond to this comment as if I don't know that theyr'e full of **it and they just want to sell bikes) I thought it was hilarious. I'd seen similar articles in the past but this one was shameless.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Titanium don't need no replacement^^^


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Loudviking said:


> Titanium don't need no replacement^^^


I wish my Tass was Ti; many years ago I got a small dent in the top tube from a bike rack and the paint is starting to show the telltale signs of stress: spider cracking paint. Soon to be wall art I suppose but it was a good ride while it lasted.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> I wish my Tass was Ti; many years ago I got a small dent in the top tube from a bike rack and the paint is starting to show the telltale signs of stress: spider cracking paint. Soon to be wall art I suppose but it was a good ride while it lasted.


You know, I was just thinking about my old Kona Lava Dome I had in "98".
Loved the ride, can't remember what steel was used in that bike, but it
took getting hit by a car to take it out. Sorry to hear about your frame.
It's like losing an old friend.


----------



## Cocobelle (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

great story and thread. I still have my 1999 Trek 820. Though she sits in the garage, mostly collecting dust. Good to hear you're still out there burning it up with that original bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I still have my '93 Trek 8000 (and as my primary mtb!), good to see other people who are still loving their old bikes


----------



## plyward (Apr 23, 2011)

That's awesome! I still have a Schwinn from 12 years ago. I JUST upgraded to a new bike. The Schwinn has been turned into a wannabe road bike for me.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

The second pic looks like gas pass! I raced the 24 hours of Texas up the road at Rockyhill back in 97 on my Breezer Lightning rigid. What a blast that bike was/is. Need to give the MCR a rest and take.out the Breezer again! Awesome post! Ever ride Memorial?


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

CYCLEJCE said:


> The second pic looks like gas pass! I raced the 24 hours of Texas up the road at Rockyhill back in 97 on my Breezer Lightning rigid. What a blast that bike was/is. Need to give the MCR a rest and take.out the Breezer again! Awesome post! Ever ride Memorial?


Breezer! There is a blast from the past. I had a Breezer Twister for a while, a URT with a Fox Alps 5 out back and a Marzocchi something or other up front. I rode that bike *everywhere*. The Bend Gathering of (I think) 89, Spring Fling and a couple others.
I retired the frame when the headset failed and I was unable to get a replacement. It had some weird pre-standard internal headset.

Great memories.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool, I still have my first two mountain bikes. One is a bit taken apart and the other is on trainer duty.


----------



## kroolic (Mar 16, 2012)

Dedication!


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

CYCLEJCE said:


> The second pic looks like gas pass! I raced the 24 hours of Texas up the road at Rockyhill back in 97 on my Breezer Lightning rigid. What a blast that bike was/is. Need to give the MCR a rest and take.out the Breezer again! Awesome post! Ever ride Memorial?


Yeah, it's Gas Pas... from the opening TMBRA race. Good observational skills!

I don't really ride Memorial too frequently. Too many other riders and it's hard to put in big miles. I generally ride out at Double Lakes and Cypresswood. Gonna try Flintridge here pretty soon, trying to get some trail time in there before the GHORBA SS series starts up.


----------



## DaveBro (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice story, OP! Good on ya for reviving the old girl - she looks sweet.

I just made the switch to a FS bike after riding a hardtail Merlin for 15 years. I only have so much hanging space in the garage, so the bike *before* the Merlin had to go: a 1989 Bridgestone MB-1. It was hard to let it go, but I'm a practical guy and knew I would not ride it again (after not riding it for the last 10 years). Took it to the local non-profit bike recycle place, and I'm sure a new owner is enjoying it by now!

By the way, I learned to cross country ski in Chenango Valley SP in the late 70's (there were no mountain bikes then). Lived in Chenango Bridge 1967-1977.

Thanks for the memories of old bikes and old home towns!


----------



## cloudripper (Apr 13, 2012)

Still riding my first MTB, a mid 1990s Specialized Hardrock, no suspension. Keep it around as a rain bike, a spare bike, or when I like to use something really compact. I never throw anything away


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome story! I too wished I had raced when I was younger but thats ok, I like the challenge of beating younger people now that im older.

I ride a 2005 Giant NRS3. Usually the oldest bike at the start line. I dont care, I love it.

Keep em rolling....


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

Love the story, I feel your love for the Fisher, I'm still riding the 2000 Gary Fisher Marlin that my dad and I split the price on back in 2000. I've upgraded all the parts on her and I even had sold her to a buddy and then bought her back a couple years later. I'm 26 now and for the past 12 years I've been riding this bike minus the time I took a break from riding. I'll be riding that same bike until the frame breaks and after that ill strip it down and turn it into a a wall ornament.


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

*1994 Off Road Toad*

My 94 ORT, i have been riding this bike since 1994 when i first got the frame from a friend who knew Chris Dekerf, who made the frames for Rod Kirkham from Mountain and Beach in North Vancouver B.C, i raced the hell out of it and just had it restored this April by Chris Dekerf at his shop in Richmond. I love classic bikes an its all i will ever ride, as you can see its Neo Retro,as the components these days are sweet, but the frames just don't compare to the days of steel!! the frame isPrestige Richey logic super tubing,and weight of the frame is 3.5 lbs, as it is now its 22 lbs and incredible to ride, it is one of only 5, 16 inch Toads ever made so pretty rare, climbs like no other and eats single track all day long! love the thread lots of great classic rides, keep em coming.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool story! Brings back memories of my Cannondale in the 90's. Fun bikes and fun times for sure.


----------



## dhosinski (Nov 24, 2009)

hardtack said:


> My 94 ORT, i have been riding this bike since 1994 when i first got the frame from a friend who knew Chris Dekerf, who made the frames for Rod Kirkham from Mountain and Beach in North Vancouver B.C, i raced the hell out of it and just had it restored this April by Chris Dekerf at his shop in Richmond. I love classic bikes an its all i will ever ride, as you can see its Neo Retro,as the components these days are sweet, but the frames just don't compare to the days of steel!! the frame isPrestige Richey logic super tubing,and weight of the frame is 3.5 lbs, as it is now its 22 lbs and incredible to ride, it is one of only 5, 16 inch Toads ever made so pretty rare, climbs like no other and eats single track all day long! love the thread lots of great classic rides, keep em coming.


It's not too often you hear about DeKerf bikes anymore. 
Very cool! It's funny, nut my old Homegrown climbs way better than my SUPERFLY, the main advantage to the FLY is the 29 inch wheels.


----------



## hunt3r (Jul 10, 2012)

nice one , it's not in bike it's in rider


----------



## cyclop (Jul 11, 2012)

Great story, I'm impressed.


----------



## dormilon (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice story. Don't stop riding!


----------



## willzager (Oct 20, 2011)

I so so so wish I still had my three speed that I basically lived on for a summer when I was younger. That thing and me were inseparable


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

Very cool picture comparison!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Very cool! I must be getting old. 96 does not seem like all that long ago.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

I am happy to report that my old Specialized HardRock that I described in post #44 is now being ridden by the son of the man who I sold it to. Also, the guy I sold it to bought a Trek 7200 hybrid from another mutual friend (the owner of the Cannondale H300 hybrid you see in the picture with the HardRock). We have all been riding together and getting stronger. The friend with the Cannondale now owns Marin Kentfield and a Cannondale Quick 5 hybrids. He has lost 75 pounds by permanently changing his diet and cycling. When we go on our rides we often climb a few hills. Even though my friend is still almost 400 pounds, he is able to make it up the hills, albeit with a bit of griping. 

When he loses enough weight he hopes to be able to get into mountain biking.


----------



## ymduhh (Aug 30, 2008)

Read almost every post in this thread. In 2009/10 (don't remember when) I bought a Trek. But last year, I bought an old Hardrock from the early 90's, that was going to be trashed and fixed it up and took it to get a new paint job done on it. I personally, love that bike so much more than any other bike I have in my garage. I wonder what the story to that bike must be like. Because the previous owner had received it as a donation or something from someone else.

Anyway, great thread and awesome story!

I deleted the photo of the bike but have a picture of the frame when I took everything off and before stripping the old paint off ::


----------

